

Ask HN: Feedback on my app - SongTwit, it's TwitPic for music - danhak

Hi All,<p>I've been home on summer break for the past week and just hacked together this Twitter application to keep busy.  It's a quick and easy service for sharing music.  There are a few similar sites out there but to my knowledge this is the only one that lets you preview songs before tweeting them or upload your own MP3s.<p>I'd really appreciate it if some fellow hackers could try it out, give suggestions or let me know about any bugs.<p>http://www.songtwit.com<p>Thanks!
======
jsonscripter
What's supposed to happen when I click on a listing after a search? Right now
nothing happens. There's also a blank grey rectangle on the right. I'm using
Chrome 1.0.154.65. Do I need flash installed for something to happen?

~~~
danhak
You're supposed to see a preview of the song that you picked (either a YouTube
or iMeem flash embed).

Yes, you need flash installed. But I'm installing Chrome right now to see if
there's something else going on.

------
indexzero
What's your anti-RIAA (read copywritten material) story? Seems like a good
idea (I'm about to try it out), but seems like a slipperly legal slope.

~~~
danhak
I'm taking the Songza approach: all the music is directly from YouTube or
iMeem...I'm not hosting anything.

------
zeedotme
Btw, I think playbacks of uploaded songs are shortened to only play a segment
of the track. Can you verify that's definitely the case?

~~~
danhak
hmm..are you outside the US by any chance? I think iMeem limits songs to 30
seconds if they don't have the rights in that country. It sucks pretty hard
but I'd rather go through this (legitimate) channel than host the songs myself
and face potential legal issues.

------
zeedotme
I tried uploading a track, tweeted it to all my followers, then was told that
the track wasn't ready to play yet...grrrrr....

~~~
danhak
Sorry about that...looks like it's up now.

I'm using iMeem's API to handle MP3 uploads and it takes a few seconds for
them to process everything. I don't think there's anything I could do about
that. If you could think of an alternative I'd love to try it out as I find
this annoying too.

Thanks for the blog post, too, by the way.

~~~
zeedotme
no probs, i genuinely think there's a place for this...

